# Matching Mole - 2000 and counting!



## Suehil

Thank you, Mr. Mole, for your sanity and wise words. You always seem to manage to make sense! How do you do it?

Congratulations on (more than) 2000 posts!

Sue


----------



## cuchuflete

MM- There is more straightforward instruction, common sense, good humor, and wisdom in your posts than there are lobsters in Penobscot Bay.

Many thanks,
cuchu


Yes!


----------



## cheshire

ここ掘れワンワン！マッチングモール様、いつも援護掘削してくれて助かるワン！
今日は犬の気分になってみました。


----------



## Trisia

Here, *MM*, I found you *something* in case you have a tough nut to crack - and you might as well use it to whack  some of my answers, too.

You have my congratulations for having posted (a bit over) 2000 times, and my admiration for having done it in a great way.


----------



## nichec

Hmmmmmmmm..........So* MM* is a Mr., not a Mrs.?

I see.................

Thank you so much, Mole 

You remind me of my favorite snack when I was a kid, M&M, (what am I saying? I'd better shut up )

Anyway, I am a fan, of your SIG, your avatar, your posts, and your Japanese 

Congratulations, *MM*! (hats off!)


----------



## The Scrivener

_*Your interesting and informative posts cannot be matched, dear MM. Give yourself a huge pat on the back!!*_


_*I may have **met you** in my paddock the other day. . . . . . it was a bit early for conversation.*_

_*MANY CONGRATULATIONS*_​ 
​ 


Scrivvy.​


----------



## Vanda

It's always a pleasure and a big source of learning 
reading your posts MM!! 
Keep toasting us with them. 
Obrigada!​


----------



## Flaminius

The scent is familiar, and I do recognise the mole — the scent of sense and the mole who is matchless.  I am your fan all the way!


----------



## JamesM

Congratulations, Matchless Mole!


----------



## panjandrum

Moley:
You are a  _*star *_and a credit to the honourable name of Mole.


----------



## mimi2

Hi, Matching Mole.
Whenever I see you in my thread, I know that I will get a satisfactory explanation. 
Thank you very much for your time, your knowledge and your kindness.
Thank you.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations, mate!
Is this going to be the last "congrat thread "for you? 
*


----------



## dn88

*Congratulations on your 2,000 (and more) splendid posts! Hardly ever do your answers in the English Only forum fail to exhaust the topic entirely. Keep them coming!*  

*And till next time! *


----------



## Matching Mole

Thanks everyone! 皆さん、ありがとう！Thank you for your moving tributes... oh dear, I seem to have something in my eye


----------

